# Another Ringo Update



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

Ringo has been doing very well since I last wrote. He let me hold him longer, stroke him longer, and he rarely ever bites me. He does still try to jump out of his cage and run from me sometimes but usually I catch him before he gets the chance. I believe that he listens and knows what 'no' means. I finally found a playpen for him and my ratties (at an awesome price!). They all enjoy getting some freedom when I can't watch them every second. I'm so glad that I gave Ringo a chance before I found him a new home. I found out that I really love chinchillas and I love learning about them. I am writing this update because I have some big news. Ringo got a friend! His name is Mickey George "Georgie" Holiday. I adopted him on December 7th. They are getting along great and I am thinking about expanding my two story critter nation into three stories. That way, Ringo and Georgie would have more space to jump and play. My ratties would have the very bottom level and my chillas would have the top two. In short, I am loving both of my chinchillas and am looking forward to spending many more years with them.


----------

